# safe wheel cleaner



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im looking for a safe wheel cleaner that i can use on friends and family's cars and it would also bee good if its suitable for polished wheels

i dunt mined if its in 5L as im starting to get alot of bulk items

iv already got megs wheel brightner for the tough jobs but want something alot less harsh


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AS Smart wheels new formula


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Bilberry, or AB wheel cleaner are good altho i might try smartwheels soon


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i have thought of that one but i need time to meet the rep = more money spent on more items 

will the autosmart rep come to my house?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sean20 said:


> i have thought of that one but i need time to meet the rep = more money spent on more items
> 
> will the autosmart rep come to my house?


If you buy enough i bet he will if passing some may be near dealer in the area give them a call


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

sean20 said:


> im looking for a safe wheel cleaner that i can use on friends and family's cars and it would also bee good if its suitable for polished wheels
> 
> i dunt mined if its in 5L as im starting to get alot of bulk items
> 
> iv already got megs wheel brightner for the tough jobs but want something alot less harsh


Decon Gel would be ideal: safe on sensitive wheels and you can get 5litres.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

smart wheels should be fine on polished wheels - be sure to dilute well and rinse thoroughly 
also cheaper and (imo) better than bilberry / very cherry


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

How much roughly is AS smartwheels?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jenks said:


> How much roughly is AS smartwheels?


Depends on your rep and how much you are buying


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Hazesafe is good on polished rims
CG Diablo Gel is also very good.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If your likely to face polished wheels, then simple shampoo or G101 or Hazsafe.
Polished alloy should not have acid or alkaline.

Stainless steel you can but be sure they are stainless and not polished alloy or chrome.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

smart wheels is about £15 for 5 litres


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i think iv got some CG diablo gel some where 

maybe il wait until i get paid next week and give the autosmart rep a call

any other autosmart products worth getting
iv got g101 and tardis


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Decon Gel would be ideal: safe on sensitive wheels and you can get 5litres.


thanks John il have a look at that too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autosmart duet is a decent enough shampoo imo - about £10 for 5 litres. its a wash and wax so leaves a bit of protection behind for those quick once overs


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

that sound good for my mams car. what about their trim dressings?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

sean20 said:


> i think iv got some CG diablo gel some where
> 
> maybe il wait until i get paid next week and give the autosmart rep a call
> 
> ...


Duet (Shampoo)
Hazsafe (TFR)
Actimousse XLS / Ultramousse (Snow Foams)
Trim Wizzard / Trim Ultra (Exterior dressing for plastics) Ultra is more durable but takes longer to dry
Smart Shine / Highstyle (Tyre Dressing) I prefer Smartshine

I use all these products and absolutely love em mate

The AS WAX is a great product as well


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't use G101 on polished wheels; it's a potent alkali and I think it might affect the polished metal. It's fine on 'regular' wheels when diluted properly, but I'd not use it on really highly polished wheels.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

As kev said, AB Very Cherry non-acid, amazing stuff and cheap too :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> As kev said, AB Very Cherry non-acid, amazing stuff and cheap too :thumb:


Totally agree their 120%, i have tried Autobright very cherry non acid wheel cleaner, and it very safe on all wheels plus has the the cleaning performance as makes wheel cleaning very easy, on all wheels even intricate design wheels, plus can be diluted further but does not affect the cleaning ability, one wheel cleaner on the market that works, the main thing is it does the job perfectly, and you are guaranteed this wheel cleaner will not decay or damage any wheel on the market, very safe in my books.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

AS Smartwheels. Can be used 1:10 for regular cleaning of alloys which never really get too dirty. Or can be used 1:2 or less and it will shift really dirty wheels. Cheap too!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I would never ever use a non-acidic wheel cleaner on delicate wheels, especially polished ones.

For your polished wheels I would stay well away from Smart Wheels.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Surf City's Beyond Steel is a pretty kind wheel cleaner - great for polished / diamond cut alloys... 

Mainly designed with American Hot Rods in mind and you know how much they love polished rims!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stjarnagloss Hjul or Chemical Guys Diablo are totally safe on all finishes.

Personally i'd use nothing else on polished rims, not even weak Bilberry or Smart Wheels.

If anything remains, then IronX would finish it off.


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> As kev said, AB Very Cherry non-acid, amazing stuff and cheap too :thumb:


I have a full bottle of AB's "Very Cherry ACID Wheel Cleaner" which was given to me. When I saw the word ACID I must admit to being somewhat nervious, as my Freelander 2 was new in January and treated with Maclaren ceramic sealant

Should I buy something else for the wheels? or is it really safe at 20:1dilution? :newbie:

The word "ACID" and wheel (if any) warranty claims don't seem to go too well 

Any thoughts from actual user's


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Years ago, wonder wheels (which is acidic) was all the rage. I know folk who have ONLY used that and never had any problems with their wheels. Now 'acid' seems to be a very bad word... now folk see 'non-acid' and think they can slap it on, when in actual fact it's strong alkali and every bit as damaging in my eyes. In fact, similar to the WW comment above, I know folk who use 'non-acid' and it blisters and damages their wheels.

I can't comment on ABVC or your sealant, but I will ask this... are your wheels not cleaning with a normal shampoo mix, or even a weak wheel cleaner mix?... if not, then I'd suggest your sealant isn't doing what it's supposed to do.
If that is the case, where's the harm in using your ABVC to deep clean the wheels and then re-sealing? This way, in the future you'll need no more than a regular wash with a normal car shampoo mix.


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks "wee green mini". yes, I do keep up a regular cleaning schedule, so far so good . It was in a conversation with company, that the state of the roads with salt etc, that ABVC was offered in good faith. I think I'll stick to power washing & shampoo :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

ihiba said:


> Thanks "wee green mini". yes, I do keep up a regular cleaning schedule, so far so good . It was in a conversation with company, that the state of the roads with salt etc, that ABVC was offered in good faith. I think I'll stick to power washing & shampoo :thumb:


Being honest, I have both versions, I dilute both at 10:1 and both clean very well, in fact I used the acidic one today on some polished alloys on a vito, worked in a pressure washed off and they look very clean and alot brighter now with no detrimental effects, I haven't damaged any wheels with it so far but I couldn't guarantee you it wouldn't damage if left for too long or mixed wrong. I spoke to mark a while back about the non-acidic and he says it's safe for all wheels and friendly :thumb: hope this helps


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Dennis I think it all came around after people noticed dulling from use of heavy acidic wheel cleaners tbh.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yup, with you there Kevin, but I've seen non-acid cleaners doing just the same damage. I was really only saying that there are the same risks with both types. Similarly, you can use them all the time and be lucky and have no problems at all.
If you can get away with it, then a ph neutral, designed to be safe on all finishes, is the only thing that's truly 'safe' in my eyes.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Totally agree, safest way really is sealing them up. Some C5 and wash them with some shapoo. Jobs a good un'.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Meant to put the Autosmart wheel cleaning Pdf up yesterday...:wall:

Any way its below now....

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/images/PDF Folder/Autosmart Wheel Cleaning Guide 09.pdf


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

ive some 3m stuff that works well but I only use it if the wheels are bad with brake dust or salt etc in winter. 

normally i just shampoo them with an old mitt and a few swissvax brushes


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

First of all what wheels is this wheel cleaner going to be used on ?

If its sensitive finish and all wheels on the market, just go for the Autobright very cherry acid free wheel cleaner, works wonders on all wheels.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> First of all what wheels is this wheel cleaner going to be used on ?
> 
> If its sensitive finish and all wheels on the market, just go for the Autobright very cherry acid free wheel cleaner, works wonders on all wheels.


The OP states its a mixed bag as its family and friends and polished also...:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes as james has mentioned its for all sorts of wheels mainly standard alloys but one of my friends keeps swapping wheels and some times get polished wheels.

iv got a new set of wheels with a polished lip to go on soon but iv got C5 ready to coat them before they go on.

is dodo supernatural worth getting aswel as its ph nutiral


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

sean20 said:


> yes as james has mentioned its for all sorts of wheels mainly standard alloys but one of my friends keeps swapping wheels and some times get polished wheels.
> 
> iv got a new set of wheels with a polished lip to go on soon but iv got C5 ready to coat them before they go on.
> 
> is dodo supernatural worth getting aswel as its ph nutiral


My friend if its a very sensitive finish wheels, then stay with the plain car shampoo route, you will be amazed when you place the effort with car shampoo one wheels.
A safe alternative for all wheels on here, is Autobright very cherry non acid wheel cleaner, i have this in my collection as a dear friend of mine gave me a sample to try, and it's diluted with water but still had the strength to clean deeply, i wish i had taken some pictures, the wheels were seriously caked up with deposits, and it was half the time if this product than a normal car shampoo will do on my wheels, i;m very impressed with this product.

Once used seal them fully, so its easier to clean and maintain from there, and the only thing you will need to the wheels from their is plain old car shampoo.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You can try dodo, but i never tried any dodo juice products so can't further comment, you can try it, and see how you get on.

Being in the supernatural league, it will be their top of the end wheel cleaner.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv just sent my autosmart rep a email to see what the price would be along with some other products


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

sean20 said:


> iv just sent my autosmart rep a email to see what the price would be along with some other products


You say you may be doing some polished rims. It's rare for polished rims not to be laquered these days in which case smart wheels will do 99% of wheels as would g101. Smart wheels will be more effective though on heavy brake dust. If you do come across some non laquered polished rims then hazsafe is 100% safe on them and would also double up as a pre wash through the foam lance or a pressure sprayer if you want.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> First of all what wheels is this wheel cleaner going to be used on ?
> 
> If its sensitive finish and all wheels on the market, just go for the Autobright very cherry acid free wheel cleaner, works wonders on all wheels.


still alkaline like AS smart wheels, bilberry etc. which can be as bad or worse than acid..

btw, its autobrite, auto*bright* is a different company all together


----------

